# BMI( Body Mass Index) and weight management in pregnancy.



## roze (Mar 20, 2004)

Hi,

I would appreciate some advice on this although its  a bit late to do anything drastic as I am already pregnant.  

According to the NHS calculator I needed to lose 4 stone to get within my desired range.
The problem is, whilst I am overweight, I do not actually look that large. If I lost 4 stone I would slip through a drain. I have had this opinion from many people who were not intent on flattering me, so I know that they are likely to be correct. The NHS guide says to adjust the calculator to take build and frame into account, which is a bit difficult to do if you are not trained. So how accurate are these on line calculators and are they in fact so broad based they are open to interpretation.

This is leading me to my question as to whether it is possible to have diet and nutrition managed in pregnancy to minimise unnecessary weight gain. Any help appreciated, as I am due to see my GP later this week and I would like to be able to put forward some ideas.  

thanks


roze


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi

Well done for thinking about this issue.  It would be a good idea to consider your diet but would not worry about getting weighed.  See your GP or practice nurse but consider it as changing your eating habits for the better and not to lose weight.  If you address your diet you may not gain weight at allwhilst pregnant!

From a personal prospective, I was def overweight with no 2, i ate healthily and i only put a stone on, bearing in mind ds was 11lb 3!  I was back in my pre pregnancy jeans within a week of section and they were more  comfortable than before i got pregnant.

Good luck

Jan


----------

